# احبــــوا أعدائكــــــــم



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 فبراير 2013)

*احبــــــــــــــــوا اعـــــــــــــدائكم


[YOUTUBE]Gsu-eb8DAxQ[/YOUTUBE]​

قال المسيح في الإنجيل: سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتُبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44))..

كيف يمكن تنفيذ ذلك..؟ •

محبة الصديق شئ عادى يمكن أن يتصف به حتى الوثنـــــي والملحـــــــــد.. 

أمــــــــــا محبة العدو، فهي الخلــــق السامــــــــي النبيــــــــل الــــذي يريـــــــده الرب لنـــــــا.. إنه يريدنا أن نكره الشر وليس الأشرار..
نكره الخطأ وليس من يخطئ.. 
فالمخطئون هم مجرد ضحايا للفهم الخاطئ أو الشيطان وعلينا أن نحبهم ونصلى لأجلهم، لكي يتركوا ما هم فيه.


 أما كيف ننفذ ذلك، فيكون باتباع النقاط الآتية:
1 - لا نحمل في قلبنا كراهية لأحد مهما أخطأ إلينا.. فالقلب الذي يسكنه الحب، لا يجوز أن نسكنه الكراهية أيضاً.
2- لا نفرح مطلقاً بأي سوء يصيب من يسئ إلينا.. وكما يقول الكتاب: "المحبة لا تفرح بالإثم" (1كو 6:13).. بل نحزن إن أصاب عدونا ضرر.
3- علينا أن نرد الكراهية بالحب و بالإحسان.. فنغير بذلك مشاعر المسيء إلينا.. وكما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: "هناك طريق تتخلص بها من عدوك، وهي أن تحول ذلك العدو إلى صديق".
4- مقابلة العداوة بعداوة تزيدها اشتعالاً.. والسكوت على العداوة قد يبقيها حيث هي بلا زيادة.. أما مقابلة العداوة بالمحبة،فإنه يعالجها ويزيلها.
5- لذلك لا تتكلم بالسوء على عدوك، لئلا تزيد قلبه عداوة.. ومن الناحية العكسية إن وجدت فيه شيئاً صالحاً امتدحه.. فهذا يساعد على تغيير شعوره من نحوك.
6- إن وقع عدوك في ضائقة تقدم لمساعدته.. فالكتاب يقول: "إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه، وإن عطش فأسقه" (رو 20:12).
7- يقول الكتاب المقدس أيضاً "لا يغلبنك الشر، بل اغلب الشر بالخير" (رو 21:12).. إنك إن قابلت العداوة بعداوة، يكون الشر قد غلبك.. أما إن قابلتها بالحب فحينئذ تكون قد غلبت الشر بالخير​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2013)

واجب عليا انا اول واحده اشارك فى الموضوع ده---
 الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب خدمتك-- موضوع رائع


----------



## هشام المهندس (4 فبراير 2013)

* إنك إن قابلت العداوة بعداوة 
يكون الشر قد غلبك 
أما إن قابلتها بالحب  فحينئذ 
تكون قد غلبت الشر بالخير*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2013)

عندى ليكى صوره هديه تنفع للموضوع


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2013)

من الصعب جداا انا نحب اعدائنا وان نصلى من اجلهم ولكن 
الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله 
فا بدون الله لا نقدر 
فوجود الله معنا يجعل هذا الامر بسيط وما اسهله
ويقول الانبا تواضروس الثانى عن المسيحية انها كالنخله عندما تقذفها بالحجر تقذفك هى ايضا بالبلح اى بالخير
-----------
شكراا لموضوعك ودعوتك​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 فبراير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> من الصعب جداا انا نحب اعدائنا وان نصلى من اجلهم ولكن
> الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
> فا بدون الله لا نقدر
> *فوجود الله معنا يجعل هذا الامر بسيط وما اسهله*
> ...


*
شكراً لمرورك وإضافتك المُثمرة ،، فعلاً وجود المسيح فى حياتنا يجعل محبة الأعداء أمراً سهلاً 
*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

موضوع اكتر من رااائع 

كعادتك هيلانه حبيبتى 

مواضيعك مميزه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*موضوع جميل يآ ملكتنـآ*
*آلرب يبآركـ خدمتكـ
**ويقدرنآ على تنفيذ آلوصية *

:16_4_16:



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع محتاج قوة الهيه لمعونتنا  
انما احنا لوحدنا وبمجهودنا عمرنا ما هنقدر طبعا 
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2013)

المسيح علمنا ان نحب اعدائنا و ان نبارك لاعنينا و ان نصلي من اجل مبغضينا 
فجاء عهد النعمة بعدما انتشر الانتقام والقتل والدمار بين الناس وعدم التسامح 
دايما مواضيع  حلوة 
ورائعة ربنا يبارك​


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

الكﻻم سهل...

خلوني اجيب مواقف اعقد واتمنى حد يعرف يجاوبني عليها:


لو حد بيهدد ابنك او بنتك وهيقتله.....ولو ما قتلتوش، هيقتل ابنك او بنتك.....او هيؤذيهم بطريقة بشعة

هتعمل ايه؟

ماهو محبتك ليه كعدو، بيدفع تمنها ابنك وبنتك مش انت لوحدك!

دايماً بنميل اننا نفصل الحاجات اللي زي دي ونتخيل سيناريوهات ضيقة...زي ان واحد مضايقني وانا باحبه....
لكن اول ما تدخل عوامل تانية، والتزامات متعارضة (حماية الاحباء والمسئولين منا) ساعتها تظهر المشاكل...

هو لو اسد هياكل ابنك...هتتردد تقتله؟
طب لو مجرم هيقتله؟ اشمعنى هنا هتضحي بابنك او بنتك؟


فكروا شوية...هتﻻقوا ان الوصفة المثالية حاجة، والتطبيق حاجة تانية خالص....

وفي الغالب، مش هيبقى قدامنا غير نختار بين احسن الوحش...

زي كده اجهاض الام لو فيه خطر عليها.....الاجهاض ناس كتير بتعتبره غلط، لكن بتوافق في الحالة دي، لأنه احسن الوحش (التضحية بالام اصعب من الجنين، لأن الأم فيه مثﻻً ناس معتمدين عليها زي ابناء تانيين وكده)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الكﻻم سهل...
> 
> خلوني اجيب مواقف اعقد واتمنى حد يعرف يجاوبني عليها:
> 
> ...


عايزا اقول لك يا جونى-- مش محتاج تجيب مواقف معقده--
مجرد اصلا لو واحد شتمك مثلا-- او إتهمك زور و تسبب فى ازيتك او رفدك--
او مارس عليك تعدى بالضرب او الشتيمه او الإهانه.
هيكون صعب جدا إنك تحبه--
هو ده الى بنقول عليه-- محبت العدو او الخاطى حتى فى ابسط صورها من اصعب الاشياء--
لكن فعلا فعلا لو تم الإستعانه بالرب هو بيقوى و بيدى للإنسان فعلا المقدره على المسامحه و حب هذا المخطىء فى حقى-- لإنه اسير و مجرد اداه فى يد إبليس---

بس بردوا مش معنى إن شخص بيهددنى إنه يقتل إبنى او بنتى إنى انا اروح اقتله الاول!!
و اكيد لو فى موقف و حد إتجه إنه يئزى اولادى فبدون تفكير و اعتقد دى غريزه فى الإنسان هدافع-- عنهم-- بس مش هسباء انا و ابداء بالازى!!

المحبه هى اهم وصيه لإنها منبع كل الافعال---و لهذا هى كمان من اصعب الوصايه
المحبه هى التى يحاول إبليس التحكم بها----
ربنا يساعد الكل و يسكب من محبته فى الكل....


* "اما الآن فيثبت الايمان والرجاء والمحبة هذه الثلاثة ولكن اعظمهن المحبة"*
*                                                       1كو 13 :13*


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عايزا اقول لك يا جونى-- مش محتاج تجيب مواقف معقده--
> مجرد اصلا لو واحد شتمك مثلا-- او إتهمك زور و تسبب فى ازيتك او رفدك--
> او مارس عليك تعدى بالضرب او الشتيمه او الإهانه.
> هيكون صعب جدا إنك تحبه--
> ...



متفقين يا حبو بس اتي بتتكلمي في صعوبة التنفيذ نفسها...

انا بقى باقول، حتى لو فرضنا اننا اقويا وقادرين على دي، واللي هيضايقني هاسامحه...

ماذا عن الالتزامات المتعارضة؟ حماية المسئولين منك مقابل محبتك للمعتدين عليهم؟
اقري مشاركتي كلها ﻷن النص التحتاني هو اللي شارح اكتر


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2013)

*جميل جدا جدا وقيم شكراا*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 فبراير 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ... فهمنى حاجات كتير مكنتش لقيالها اجابة
ربنا يباركك يا اختى


----------



## oesi no (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الكﻻم سهل...
> 
> خلوني اجيب مواقف اعقد واتمنى حد يعرف يجاوبني عليها:
> 
> ...


*شكلك مشوفتش رد فعل الشخص اللى واجه قاتل بنته ومغتصبها 
لما قاله انه المفترض انى اكون بكرهك دلوقتى ولكن تعاليم دينى تمنعنى من ده وانا مش جوايا ليك الا المحبة وهصلى من اجلك 
*​


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *شكلك مشوفتش رد فعل الشخص اللى واجه قاتل بنته ومغتصبها
> لما قاله انه المفترض انى اكون بكرهك دلوقتى ولكن تعاليم دينى تمنعنى من ده وانا مش جوايا ليك الا المحبة وهصلى من اجلك
> *​



شفته طبعاً.....بس ده خﻻص كان بعد ما خلصت وانا عاااارف انها صعبة...

لكن تاني....انا باتكلم عن الالتزامات المتضاربة...

يعني لو لسه ما قتلهاش بس ماسك رقبتها وبيطلع روحها....

هتضربه وﻻ هتقول عدوي ومش هاجي ناحيته؟ طب وواجبك ناحية حماية بنتك فين؟!
ولو الطرييقة الوحيدة لانقاذها هي قتله....هتقتله وﻻ ﻷ؟ ما هو انت لو ما قتلتوش...مش تبقى بتقتل بنتك برضو (بانك سايبه يموتها) ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

ما انا قولت لك يا جونى  فى الموضوع ده اعتقد الإنسان هيتصرف بدون تفكير-- دى غريزه  اكيد لو شفت ابنى او بنتى فى ضيق و حد بيئزيهم  هنط فى بطنه هههههههههههههههه و اقرقشه بسنانى ووقعته سوده و مطينه بطين--
 او حتى لو حد جه يتعدى عليا او اى شىء مش هقول ده عدوى و انا بحبه  افرش جنبه و اديها كدا راكعه لله و اصليله و اسبه يبهدلنى--
 لا طبعا بياخد احلاها علقه سوده على دماغه و بيتجرجر من قافاه و بتحول الى وحش كاسر و اتجرد من اى شكل من اشكال الانوثه و بسلمه للظابت--
 الى بيقوم طبعا سايبه بعد ما انا امشى هههههههه حاجه تشل--
 بعديها بئا و بعد ما اهدى خاااالص ابقى اسامحوا و اصلى له براحتى-- لكن فى زات الفعل اكيد بيبقى صعب-- نحن بشر


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> واجب عليا انا اول واحده اشارك فى الموضوع ده---
> الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب خدمتك-- موضوع رائع





هشام المهندس قال:


> * إنك إن قابلت العداوة بعداوة
> يكون الشر قد غلبك
> أما إن قابلتها بالحب  فحينئذ
> تكون قد غلبت الشر بالخير*





SALVATION قال:


> من الصعب جداا انا نحب اعدائنا وان نصلى من اجلهم ولكن
> الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
> فا بدون الله لا نقدر
> فوجود الله معنا يجعل هذا الامر بسيط وما اسهله
> ...





candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااائع
> 
> كعادتك هيلانه حبيبتى
> 
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *موضوع جميل يآ ملكتنـآ*
> *آلرب يبآركـ خدمتكـ
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> الموضوع محتاج قوة الهيه لمعونتنا
> انما احنا لوحدنا وبمجهودنا عمرنا ما هنقدر طبعا
> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل





كلدانية قال:


> المسيح علمنا ان نحب اعدائنا و ان نبارك لاعنينا و ان نصلي من اجل مبغضينا
> فجاء عهد النعمة بعدما انتشر الانتقام والقتل والدمار بين الناس وعدم التسامح
> دايما مواضيع  حلوة
> ورائعة ربنا يبارك​





النهيسى قال:


> *جميل جدا جدا وقيم شكراا*​





بنت المسيح قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع ... فهمنى حاجات كتير مكنتش لقيالها اجابة
> ربنا يباركك يا اختى



*

أشكركم جداااااااا إخواتى لمروركم على الموضوع 

بس أنا شايفة فية ناس ،، مش عارفة تنفذ الوصبة دى فى حياتها 

 مع إن أنا شايفة ممكن تنفيذها بسهولة :yahoo:

( محبة الأعداء ) مش بتشترط عليك ( معاملة الأعداء )

ولذلك سهل جداااااااااا إنى لا أواجة الشر بشر مماثل ،، بمعنى إن الأذية ماتجيش من جهتى 

وفــ نفس الوقت ، بمجرد إنى الاقى عدوى محتاج لمساعدة لا أتأخر عن مُساعدتة

ودى هتكون فرصة عظيمة و رائعة علشان أغير حياتة للأفضل ، ويتعلم  المحبة من خلالى  

وفــ نفس الوقت أكسبة كصديق ،،، وكدة هكون نفذت وصية إلهى بمنتهى السهولة :spor2:
​*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 فبراير 2013)

*يا عزيزي وصية " احبوا اعدائكم" .. لا تمنعك ان تدافع عن نفسك الدفاع عن النفس حق مشروع .. 
ولكن لا تنسى انه يوجد قانون يا عزيزي يأخذ لك حقك القانوني .. واحب اقول لك شئ اذا قاومت الشر بــالشر  لن تسير الحياة هكذا ! .. الله لا يعطي تشريعات تقول لنا ان  نقاوم الشر بالشر في المعاملات الشخصية .. ولكن لا تنسى ( إن الدفاع عن النفس واخذ حقك بالقانون الذي تضعة كل بلده  لن يضر شئ بل سينظم الحياة حتى لا تكون غابة ) ... ارجو ان اكون اوصلت لك الفكرة ... فمثلاً أذكر لك ياعزيزي حادثتين وردتا فى الكتاب المقدس تثبت مشروعية الدفاع عن النفس 
أ- فى أنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح الثامن عشر وأبتداء من العدد 19وحتى العدد23
  19فَسَأَلَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَسُوعَ عَنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَعَنْ  تَعْلِيمِهِ. 20أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ  علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي  الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ  أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ. 21لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ  قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا  قُلْتُ أَنَا». 22وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا لَطَمَ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفاً قَائِلاً: «أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟» 23أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟»
نجد هنا ياعزيزي أن الرب يسوع المسيح لم يترك حقه فى الدفاع عن نفسه عندما لطم بدون سبب *
* الحادثة الثانية مع بولس الرسول
ففى أعمال الرسل 18 عندما كان بولس الرسول يبشر ويقول الكتاب- مَضَى بُولُسُ  مِنْ أَثِينَا وَجَاءَ إِلَى كُورِنْثُوسَ  - حث الرب بولس بعدم الخوف فى  عدد 9
9فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِبُولُسَ بِرُؤْيَا فِي  اللَّيْلِ: «لاَ تَخَفْ بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ 10لأَنِّي أَنَا  مَعَكَ وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ لأَنَّ لِي شَعْباً كَثِيراً  فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ».
وكذلك   فى أصحاح 22 وابتداء من العدد24عندما أعترض  الرسول على الأمير أن يقدم للضرب بالسياط لأته يحمل الجنسية الرومانية   وممنوع عليهم حبسه أو تعذيبه الآ بحكم قضائى فأعتذروا له
24أَمَرَ الأَمِيرُ أَنْ يُذْهَبَ بِهِ إِلَى  الْمُعَسْكَرِ قَائِلاً أَنْ يُفْحَصَ بِضَرَبَاتٍ لِيَعْلَمَ لأَيِّ  سَبَبٍ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ عَلَيْهِ هَكَذَا. 25فَلَمَّا مَدُّوهُ  لِلسِّيَاطِ قَالَ بُولُسُ لِقَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ الْوَاقِفِ: «أَيَجُوزُ  لَكُمْ أَنْ تَجْلِدُوا إِنْسَاناً رُومَانِيّاً غَيْرَ مَقْضِيٍّ  عَلَيْهِ؟» 26فَإِذْ سَمِعَ قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى الأَمِيرِ  وَأَخْبَرَهُ قَائِلاً: «انْظُرْ مَاذَا أَنْتَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ!  لأَنَّ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ رُومَانِيٌّ». 27فَجَاءَ الأَمِيرُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:  «قُلْ لِي. أَأَنْتَ رُومَانِيٌّ؟» فَقَالَ: «نَعَمْ». 28فَأَجَابَ  الأَمِيرُ: «أَمَّا أَنَا فَبِمَبْلَغٍ كَبِيرٍ اقْتَنَيْتُ هَذِهِ  الرَّعَوِيَّةَ». فَقَالَ بُولُسُ: «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ وُلِدْتُ فِيهَا».  29وَلِلْوَقْتِ تَنَحَّى عَنْهُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ  يَفْحَصُوهُ. وَاخْتَشَى الأَمِيرُ لَمَّا عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ رُومَانِيٌّ  وَلأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَيَّدَهُ

تحياتي .. 
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 فبراير 2013)

اقرأ ايضاً هذا الاصحاح اعتقد انه سيفيدك 

*1  وَجَمَعَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ جُيُوشَهُمْ لِلْحَرْبِ، فَاجْتَمَعُوا فِي  سُوكُوهَ الَّتِي لِيَهُوذَا، وَنَزَلُوا بَيْنَ سُوكُوهَ وَعَزِيقَةَ فِي  أَفَسِ دَمِّيمَ.*
 *2 وَاجْتَمَعَ شَاوُلُ وَرِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي وَادِي  الْبُطْمِ، وَاصْطَفُّوا لِلْحَرْبِ لِلِقَاءِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ.*
 *3 وَكَانَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ وُقُوفًا عَلَى جَبَل مِنْ هُنَا،  وَإِسْرَائِيلُ وُقُوفًا عَلَى جَبَل مِنْ هُنَاكَ، وَالْوَادِي  بَيْنَهُمْ.*
 *4 فَخَرَجَ رَجُلٌ مُبَارِزٌ مِنْ جُيُوشِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ جُلْيَاتُ، مِنْ جَتَّ، طُولُهُ سِتُّ أَذْرُعٍ وَشِبْرٌ،*
 *5 وَعَلَى رَأْسِهِ خُوذَةٌ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ، وَكَانَ لاَبِسًا دِرْعًا  حَرْشَفِيًّا، وَوَزْنَ الْدِّرْعِ خَمْسَةُ آلاَفِ شَاقِلِ نُحَاسٍ،*
 *6 وَجُرْمُوقَا نُحَاسٍ عَلَى رِجْلَيْهِ، وَمِزْرَاقُ نُحَاسٍ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ،*
 *7 وَقَنَاةُ رُمْحِهِ كَنَوْلِ النَّسَّاجِينَ، وَسِنَانُ رُمْحِهِ  سِتُّ مِئَةِ شَاقِلِ حَدِيدٍ، وَحَامِلُ التُّرْسِ كَانَ يَمْشِي  قُدَّامَهُ.*
 *8 فَوَقَفَ وَنَادَى صُفُوفَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا  تَخْرُجُونَ لِتَصْطَفُّوا لِلْحَرْبِ؟ أَمَا أَنَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ،  وَأَنْتُمْ عَبِيدٌ لِشَاوُلَ؟ اخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ رَجُلاً  وَلْيَنْزِلْ إِلَيَّ.*
 *9 فَإِنْ قَدَرَ أَنْ يُحَارِبَنِي وَيَقْتُلَنِي نَصِيرُ لَكُمْ  عَبِيدًا، وَإِنْ قَدَرْتُ أَنَا عَلَيْهِ وَقَتَلْتُهُ تَصِيرُونَ  أَنْتُمْ لَنَا عَبِيدًا وَتَخْدِمُونَنَا».*
 *10 وَقَالَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ: «أَنَا عَيَّرْتُ صُفُوفَ إِسْرَائِيلَ هذَا الْيَوْمَ. أَعْطُونِي رَجُلاً فَنَتَحَارَبَ مَعًا».*
 *11 وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ شَاوُلُ وَجَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ كَلاَمَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ هذَا ارْتَاعُوا وَخَافُوا جِدًّا.*
 *12 وَدَاوُدُ هُوَ ابْنُ ذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الأَفْرَاتِيِّ مِنْ بَيْتِ  لَحْمِ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي اسْمُهُ يَسَّى وَلَهُ ثَمَانِيَةُ بَنِينَ.  وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ فِي أَيَّامِ شَاوُلَ قَدْ شَاخَ وَكَبِرَ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ.*
 *13 وَذَهَبَ بَنُو يَسَّى الثَّلاَثَةُ الْكِبَارُ وَتَبِعُوا شَاوُلَ  إِلَى الْحَرْبِ. وَأَسْمَاءُ بَنِيهِ الثَّلاَثَةِ الَّذِينَ ذَهَبُوا  إِلَى الْحَرْبِ: أَلِيآبُ الْبِكْرُ، وَأَبِينَادَابُ ثَانِيهِ، وَشَمَّةُ  ثَالِثُهُمَا.*
 *14 وَدَاوُدُ هُوَ الصَّغِيرُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ الْكِبَارُ ذَهَبُوا وَرَاءَ شَاوُلَ.*
 *15 وَأَمَّا دَاوُدُ فَكَانَ يَذْهَبُ وَيَرْجعُ مِنْ عِنْدِ شَاوُلَ لِيَرْعَى غَنَمَ أَبِيهِ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ.*
 *16 وَكَانَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ يَتَقَدَّمُ وَيَقِفُ صَبَاحًا وَمَسَاءً أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا.*
 *17 فَقَالَ يَسَّى لِدَاوُدَ ابْنِهِ: «خُذْ لإِخْوَتِكَ إِيفَةً مِنْ  هذَا الْفَرِيكِ، وَهذِهِ الْعَشَرَ الْخُبْزَاتِ وَارْكُضْ إِلَى  الْمَحَلَّةِ إِلَى إِخْوَتِكَ.*
 *18 وَهذِهِ الْعَشَرَ الْقِطْعَاتِ مِنَ الْجُبْنِ قَدِّمْهَا لِرَئِيسِ  الأَلْفِ، وَافْتَقِدْ سَلاَمَةَ إِخْوَتِكَ وَخُذْ مِنْهُمْ عُرْبُونًا».*
 *19 وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ وَهُمْ وَجَمِيعُ رِجَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي وَادِي الْبُطْمِ يُحَارِبُونَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ.*
 *20 فَبَكَّرَ دَاوُدُ صَبَاحًا وَتَرَكَ الْغَنَمَ مَعَ حَارِسٍ،  وَحَمَّلَ وَذَهَبَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ يَسَّى، وَأَتَى إِلَى الْمِتْرَاسِ،  وَالْجَيْشُ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الاصْطِفَافِ وَهَتَفُوا لِلْحَرْبِ.*
 *21 وَاصْطَفَّ إِسْرَائِيلُ وَالْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ صَفًّا مُقَابِلَ صَفّ.*
 *22 فَتَرَكَ دَاوُدُ الأَمْتِعَةَ الَّتِي مَعَهُ بِيَدِ حَافِظِ  الأَمْتِعَةِ، وَرَكَضَ إِلَى الصَّفِّ وَأَتَى وَسَأَلَ عَنْ سَلاَمَةِ  إِخْوَتِهِ.*
 *23 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ إِذَا بِرَجُل مُبَارِزٍ اسْمُهُ  جُلْيَاتُ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ مِنْ جَتَّ، صَاعِدٌ مِنْ صُفُوفِ  الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ وَتَكَلَّمَ بِمِثْلِ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ، فَسَمِعَ  دَاوُدُ.*
 *24 وَجَمِيعُ رِجَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لَمَّا رَأَوْا الرَّجُلَ هَرَبُوا مِنْهُ وَخَافُوا جِدًّا.*
 *25 فَقَالَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ هذَا الرَّجُلَ  الصَّاعِدَ؟ لِيُعَيِّرَ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُوَ صَاعِدٌ! فَيَكُونُ أَنَّ  الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُهُ يُغْنِيهِ الْمَلِكُ غِنًى جَزِيلاً،  وَيُعْطِيهِ بِنْتَهُ، وَيَجْعَلُ بَيْتَ أَبِيهِ حُرًّا فِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ».*
 *26 فَكَلَّمَ دَاوُدُ الرِّجَالَ الْوَاقِفِينَ مَعَهُ قَائِلاً:  «مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُ ذلِكَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ،  وَيُزِيلُ الْعَارَ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا  الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ الأَغْلَفُ حَتَّى يُعَيِّرَ صُفُوفَ اللهِ الْحَيِّ؟»*
 *27 فَكَلَّمَهُ الشَّعْبُ بِمِثْلِ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ قَائِلِينَ: «كَذَا يُفْعَلُ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُهُ».*
 *28 وَسَمِعَ أَخُوهُ الأَكْبَرُ أَلِيآبُ كَلاَمَهُ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ،  فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ أَلِيآبَ عَلَى دَاوُدَ وَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا نَزَلْتَ؟  وَعَلَى مَنْ تَرَكْتَ تِلْكَ الْغُنَيْمَاتِ الْقَلِيلَةَ فِي  الْبَرِّيَّةِ؟ أَنَا عَلِمْتُ كِبْرِيَاءَكَ وَشَرَّ قَلْبِكَ، لأَنَّكَ  إِنَّمَا نَزَلْتَ لِكَيْ تَرَى الْحَرْبَ».*
 *29 فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «مَاذَا عَمِلْتُ الآنَ؟ أَمَا هُوَ كَلاَمٌ؟».*
 *30 وَتَحَوَّلَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ نَحْوَ آخَرَ، وَتَكَلَّمَ بِمِثْلِ هذَا  الْكَلاَمِ، فَرَدَّ لَهُ الشَّعْبُ جَوَابًا كَالْجَوَابِ الأَوَّلِ.*
 *31 وَسُمِعَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ دَاوُدُ وَأَخْبَرُوا بِهِ أَمَامَ شَاوُلَ، فَاسْتَحْضَرَهُ.*
 *32 فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لاَ يَسْقُطْ قَلْبُ أَحَدٍ بِسَبَبِهِ. عَبْدُكَ يَذْهَبُ وَيُحَارِبُ هذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ».*
 *33 فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِدَاوُدَ: «لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَذْهَبَ إِلَى  هذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ لِتُحَارِبَهُ لأَنَّكَ غُلاَمٌ وَهُوَ رَجُلُ  حَرْبٍ مُنْذُ صِبَاهُ».*
 *34 فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «كَانَ عَبْدُكَ يَرْعَى لأَبِيهِ  غَنَمًا، فَجَاءَ أَسَدٌ مَعَ دُبٍّ وَأَخَذَ شَاةً مِنَ الْقَطِيعِ،*
 *35 فَخَرَجْتُ وَرَاءَهُ وَقَتَلْتُهُ وَأَنْقَذْتُهَا مِنْ فِيهِ،  وَلَمَّا قَامَ عَلَيَّ أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ ذَقْنِهِ وَضَرَبْتُهُ  فَقَتَلْتُهُ.*
 *36 قَتَلَ عَبْدُكَ الأَسَدَ وَالدُّبَّ جَمِيعًا. وَهذَا  الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ الأَغْلَفُ يَكُونُ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ  عَيَّرَ صُفُوفَ اللهِ الْحَيِّ».*
 *37 وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَنْقَذَنِي مِنْ يَدِ الأَسَدِ  وَمِنْ يَدِ الدُّبِّ هُوَ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ يَدِ هذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ».  فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِدَاوُدَ: «اذْهَبْ وَلْيَكُنِ الرَّبُّ مَعَكَ».*
 *38 وَأَلْبَسَ شَاوُلُ دَاوُدَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَجَعَلَ خُوذَةً مِنْ نُحَاسٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَأَلْبَسَهُ دِرْعًا.*
 *39 فَتَقَلَّدَ دَاوُدُ بِسَيْفِهِ فَوْقَ ثِيَابِهِ وَعَزَمَ أَنْ  يَمْشِيَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ جَرَّبَ. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ:  «لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَمْشِيَ بِهذِهِ، لأَنِّي لَمْ أُجَرِّبْهَا».  وَنَزَعَهَا دَاوُدُ عَنْهُ.*
 *40 وَأَخَذَ عَصَاهُ بِيَدِهِ، وَانْتَخَبَ لَهُ خَمْسَةَ حِجَارَةٍ  مُلْسٍ مِنَ الْوَادِي وَجَعَلَهَا فِي كِنْفِ الرُّعَاةِ الَّذِي لَهُ،  أَيْ فِي الْجِرَابِ، وَمِقْلاَعَهُ بِيَدِهِ وَتَقَدَّمَ نَحْوَ  الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ.*
 *41 وَذَهَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ ذِاهِبًا وَاقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ الْرَّجُلُ وَحَامِلُ التُّرْسِ أَمَامَهُ.*
 *42 وَلَمَّا نَظَرَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ وَرَأَى دَاوُدَ اسْتَحْقَرَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ غُلاَمًا وَأَشْقَرَ جَمِيلَ الْمَنْظَرِ.*
 *43 فَقَالَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ لِدَاوُدَ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا كَلْبٌ  حَتَّى أَنَّكَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِعِصِيٍّ؟». وَلَعَنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ  دَاوُدَ بِآلِهَتِهِ.*
 *44 وَقَالَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ لِدَاوُدَ: «تَعَالَ إِلَيَّ فَأُعْطِيَ لَحْمَكَ لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَوُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ».*
 *45 فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِلْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ: «أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ  بِسَيْفٍ وَبِرُمْحٍ وَبِتُرْسٍ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ  الْجُنُودِ إِلهِ صُفُوفِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ.*
 *46 هذَا الْيَوْمَ يَحْبِسُكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَدِي، فَأَقْتُلُكَ  وَأَقْطَعُ رَأْسَكَ. وَأُعْطِي جُثَثَ جَيْشِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ هذَا  الْيَوْمَ لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْضِ، فَتَعْلَمُ كُلُّ  الأَرْضِ أَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ لإِسْرَائِيلَ.*
 *47 وَتَعْلَمُ هذِهِ الْجَمَاعَةُ كُلُّهَا أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِسَيْفٍ  وَلاَ بِرُمْحٍ يُخَلِّصُ الرَّبُّ، لأَنَّ الْحَرْبَ لِلرَّبِّ وَهُوَ  يَدْفَعُكُمْ لِيَدِنَا».*
 *48 وَكَانَ لَمَّا قَامَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ وَذَهَبَ وَتَقدَّمَ  لِلِقَاءِ دَاودَ أَنَّ دَاوُدَ أَسْرَعَ وَرَكَضَ نَحْوَ الصَّفِّ  لِلِقَاءِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ.*
 *49 وَمَدَّ دَاوُدُ يَدَهُ إِلَى الْكِنْفِ وَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ حَجَرًا  وَرَمَاهُ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ، وَضَرَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ،  فَارْتَزَّ الْحَجَرُ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ، وَسَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى  الأَرْضِ.*
 *50 فَتَمَكَّنَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ  وَالْحَجَرِ، وَضَرَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ وَقَتَلَهُ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ سَيْفٌ  بِيَدِ دَاوُدَ.*
 *51 فَرَكَضَ دَاوُدُ وَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ وَأَخَذَ  سَيْفَهُ وَاخْتَرَطَهُ مِنْ غِمْدِهِ وَقَتَلَهُ وَقَطَعَ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ.  فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ أَنَّ جَبَّارَهُمْ قَدْ مَاتَ  هَرَبُوا.*
 *52 فَقَامَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا وَهَتَفُوا وَلَحِقُوا  الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ حَتَّى مَجِيئِكَ إِلَى الْوَادِي، وَحَتَّى  أَبْوَابِ عَقْرُونَ. فَسَقَطَتْ قَتْلَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ فِي طَرِيقِ  شَعَرَايِمَ إِلَى جَتَّ وَإِلَى عَقْرُونَ.*
 *53 ثُمَّ رَجَعَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ الاحْتِمَاءِ وَرَاءَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ وَنَهَبُوا مَحَلَّتَهُمْ.*
 *54 وَأَخَذَ دَاوُدُ رَأْسَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ وَأَتَى بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَوَضَعَ أَدَوَاتِهِ فِي خَيْمَتِهِ.*
 *55 وَلَمَّا رَأَى شَاوُلُ دَاوُدَ خَارِجًا لِلِقَاءِ  الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ قَالَ لأَبْنَيْرَ رَئِيسِ الْجَيْشِ: «ابْنُ مَنْ هذَا  الْغُلاَمُ يَا أَبْنَيْرُ؟» فَقَالَ أَبْنَيْرُ: «وَحَيَاتِكَ أَيُّهَا  الْمَلِكُ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ».*
 *56 فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ: «اسْأَلِ ابْنُ مَنْ هذَا الْغُلاَمُ».*
 *57 وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ مِنْ قَتْلِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ أَخَذَهُ  أَبْنَيْرُ وَأَحْضَرَهُ أَمَامَ شَاوُلَ وَرَأْسُ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ  بِيَدِهِ.*
 *58 فَقَالَ لَهُ شَاوُلُ: «ابْنُ مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا غُلاَمُ؟» فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «ابْنُ عَبْدِكَ يَسَّى الْبَيْتَلَحْمِيِّ».*


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الكﻻم سهل...
> 
> خلوني اجيب مواقف اعقد واتمنى حد يعرف يجاوبني عليها:
> 
> ...




كلام سليم ياجوني
لكن دعني اسال من هو عدوك الذي يقصده رب المجد الذي يجب ان تحبه فغير ممكن ان ينطق الرب بكلام صعب تحقيقه​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> كلام سليم ياجوني
> لكن دعني اسال من هو عدوك الذي يقصده رب المجد الذي يجب ان تحبه فغير ممكن ان ينطق الرب بكلام صعب تحقيقه​



حلوو السؤال من عدوك الذي يقصده ؟؟؟ حابه اعرف الاجابة اذا ممكن ؟ .


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما انا قولت لك يا جونى  فى الموضوع ده اعتقد الإنسان هيتصرف بدون تفكير-- دى غريزه  اكيد لو شفت ابنى او بنتى فى ضيق و حد بيئزيهم  هنط فى بطنه هههههههههههههههه و اقرقشه بسنانى ووقعته سوده و مطينه بطين--
> او حتى لو حد جه يتعدى عليا او اى شىء مش هقول ده عدوى و انا بحبه  افرش جنبه و اديها كدا راكعه لله و اصليله و اسبه يبهدلنى--
> لا طبعا بياخد احلاها علقه سوده على دماغه و بيتجرجر من قافاه و بتحول الى وحش كاسر و اتجرد من اى شكل من اشكال الانوثه و بسلمه للظابت--
> الى بيقوم طبعا سايبه بعد ما انا امشى هههههههه حاجه تشل--
> بعديها بئا و بعد ما اهدى خاااالص ابقى اسامحوا و اصلى له براحتى-- لكن فى زات الفعل اكيد بيبقى صعب-- نحن بشر



بالظبط كده يا حبو...

واللي عايز اقوله ... ان انتي كده مش غلطانة....
لأن ده التزام...

حلو المثال ده....لو بنت واحد عايز يتعدى عليها....مش معقولة تستسلم وتقول اصلي هاحب عدوي وتسيبه يعمل فيها اللي هو عايزه!

وكل واحد مسئول عن ناس لازم يحميهم....

محبة الاعداء دي بقى تيجي انه بعدها....لو هو قوي بقى....وخلاص عمل كل اللي يقدر عليه عشان يوفي التزاماته بس البنت اتقتلت...

ومثلاً اتقبض على الراجل ...

ساعتها بقى ممكن نتكلم عن محبة الأعداء...

وساعتها ممكن يخش بقى المنطق بتاع ان قتله مش هيرجع اللي مات (عشان كده مثلاً فيه دول اوروبية منعت عقوبة الاعدام، وفيه ملحدين كتير ضد عقوبة الاعدام)

لكن المشكلة الكبيرة...

ان مسيحيين كتير وبالذات في مصر، واخدين محبة الاعداء على انها أمر بالسلبية والخنوع والاستضعاف...

لأ انا آسف....لو انا في كنيسة....وفيه إرهابيين جايين يقتلوا عيلتي أو أصحابي...

لو أنا ما حاولتش ادافع عنهم، يبقى دي مش محبة أعداء....دي اسمها جنون او ليها اسامي تانية لا مجال لذكرها هنا....

لكن لو انا دافعت عنهم خلاص....واضطريت ااذي واحد من الارهابيين....ومثلاً بعد ما مشيوا سابوه مصاب وراهم، وزال الخطر عني وعن عيالي....ساعتها بقى محبة الاعداء تفرض عليا اني اساعده رغم انه كان جاي يقتلني انا وعيالي....لكن *بعد* ما قمت بمسئوليتي...وبعد ما دافعت عن نفسي كمان مش لازم عيالي يعني...

صلي لعدوك، لكن لو هوب ناحيتك وعايز يؤذيك، لازم تدافع عن نفسك جداً!

بالنسبة للبنات....فكري في المثال ده...لو حد بعد الشر عايز يتعدى عليكي....تفتكري يعني المسيح عايزك تستسلمي له؟!


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

وانا كمان على فكرة مستني قصدك بمين العدو المقصود....منتظر بشغف


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وانا كمان على فكرة مستني قصدك بمين العدو المقصود....منتظر بشغف




جوني ياغالي 
انا اسال من هو هذا العدو الذي يجب ان تحبه والذي قصده الرب وليس انا...!!!​


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> جوني ياغالي
> انا اسال من هو هذا العدو الذي يجب ان تحبه والذي قصده الرب وليس انا...!!!​



هههههههههههههه بتسألني انا؟ ماعرفش ... ده انا افتكرتك انت اللي هتقول لي 

انا فهمتها انه اي عدو...اي حد عايز يؤذيني او بيكرهني....


لما انت قلت كده توقعت (واكيد انصار كمان) انك بتشوقنا لاجابة او مفهوم مختلف...ومستنيينك تقوله


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هههههههههههههه بتسألني انا؟ ماعرفش ... ده انا افتكرتك انت اللي هتقول لي
> 
> انا فهمتها انه اي عدو...اي حد عايز يؤذيني او بيكرهني....
> 
> ...






no

بطلت احكي انا بسال وبس 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الكﻻم سهل...
> 
> خلوني اجيب مواقف اعقد واتمنى حد يعرف يجاوبني عليها:
> 
> ...





هشام المهندس قال:


> no
> 
> بطلت احكي انا بسال وبس
> ​




[YOUTUBE]RUu5lN-jy54[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

